# Swedish: klarering



## nino4ka

Jag stod idag på vår regionala flygplats och såg en skylt: "lähtöselvitys - klarering - check-in". Alla de här tre ord stod invid varandra så jag antar att de borde betyda samma sak. Ändå verkar det främmande för mig med "klarering" på svenska. Kan man verkligen använda det i betydelsen "check-in"?


----------



## Tjahzi

Oj, det låter märkligt för mig. Jag har nog inte hört något annat än _check(a) in_, dvs, vi böjer till det för att det ska bli ett verb och lånar substantivet rakt av.


----------



## solregn

Jag kan inte svära på att jag sett det skrivet på en skylt, men nog säger man väl _incheckning_ eller _incheckningsdisk _på svenska flygplatser?


----------



## Tjahzi

Ja, det låter väldigt bekant!


----------



## Renaissance man

"Klarera" som ord finns, men används (vanligtvis) inte idiomatiskt för incheckning vid flygplatser. 
Efter lite sökning på internet verkar det mest förekomma i sammanhang som "tullen har klarerat fartyget, och det kan avsegla" och liknande.


----------



## cocuyo

Och klarering är också när man tar sina utomlands inhandlade varor och presenterar dem för tullen och betalar eventuell tull och skatt.


----------



## nino4ka

Efter lite googlande tycker jag också att "klarering" borde ha mera med tullen att göra.
Jag börjar undra om flygplatsfolket gjort något misstag när de planerat skylten. På finska och engelska stod det tydligen "check-in" på skylten. Svenskan var placerad mellan engelskan och finskan enligt sin status. 

Jag tog en bild på företeelsen.


----------



## cocuyo

Jag tror att det är någon finne som har slagit i lexikon på _selvitä. _Möjligen heter klarering _selvitys_.


----------



## Lars H

På finnair.fi skriver man *incheckning* på de svenska sidorna.

Samtidigt kan man anta att förr, t ex när folk åkte med ångare till Amerika, så stod det inte "incheckning" på de svenska rederiernas servicediskar. Ordet är nog ett relativt sent lån från engelskan (min gissning är 1940-talet eller senare) och det fanns ett behov av att beskriva incheckning innan. 

Det är kanske inte så långsökt att tänka att en passagerare "klarerar" när han/hon visar upp biljett och pass samt lämnar över bagaget för lastning.
Samt att det svenska ordet alltjämt används i tullsammanhang.


----------



## Tjahzi

Det skulle teoretiskt sätt kunna handla om ett helt och hållet finlandssvenskt uttryck. De brukar ju oftast hittas i talspråket, men man vet aldrig.

Angående cocuyos kommentar så kände jag att _klarera_ väl är någon sorts kortform för _deklarera_, men när jag slog upp ordet på synonymer.se fick jag följande resultat: _göra fartyg segelklart, förtulla; betala; ordna, reda upp_. Inte riktigt _deklarera_, men samtidigt absolut inte _checka in_.


----------



## Lars H

Tjahzi said:


> Det skulle teoretiskt sätt kunna handla om ett helt och hållet finlandssvenskt uttryck.



De flesta finlandssvenska ord som skiljer sig från rikssvenskan är antingen inverkan från finska (kaveri), ryska (Grusien, gruser) eller helt enkelt uttryck som fallit ur bruk i Sverige (beväringstjänst, aderton).

Vårt _klarera_ kommer från tyskan. Jag hittade detta där _Einschecken _faktiskt står som synonym.

Det råder väl ingen tvekan om att klarering i rikssvenskan idag handlar om tullformaliteter, men jag skulle inte bli förvånad om även rikssvenskar tidigare använde _klarering _innan vi lånade in _incheckning_ - även om jag sökt efter stöd men inte funnit något...

Så min gissning om Åbo flygfält är att _klarering_ inte är ett skrivfel...


----------

